# 240SX Project Car



## Soulofdarkness (Oct 31, 2006)

So I've been thinking about getting a project car. And I decided I wanted to get an early to mid 90's two door RWD car. The 240SX seems like it would be a fun project car. Has huge aftermarket parts available for it, and is relatively well known to get good information on it.

So my questions are what are their usual price ranges (mileage dosen't matter)? I wouldn't mind one with bad/blown engine/tranny (I want it to be a project car for a reason  .) What all should I look out for when in the market (ie. Common issues, rust, ect.)? Also where are some good places to get stock parts? (I'm not sure if I want to go all out, or just get it to/play with it stock, and then go from there.) Aftermarket part wise, how much are SR20's, and good trannies with all the goodies that go with them?

Hmm... That's about all I can think of right now.

Thanks for any responses you can give me!

Adam


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lots of questions and good ones. but honestly, theyve all been answered here at one point or another. please search and youll find everything you need.


----------



## Soulofdarkness (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok will do. If I have any issues I will post here asking questions. Or can I PM you for help as well?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

do what ever you need to get a question answered. if you want to PM someone, feel free to do that. most people on here will be willing to help you out.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i literally get TONS of pm's asking for help and i dont mind and i usually try to answer in a timely manner if possible. i only recommend searching because there are some very good and very informative threads where people spent a lot of time and energy in writing them. no need to post all the info again when it can be searched out, ya know? not trying to be a dick at all, just asking you to use our resources.


----------



## Soulofdarkness (Oct 31, 2006)

Your not being a dick at all. I come from NASIOC and there are some real dicks on that forum (dont get me wrong I love the forum just some people are just assholes) Anyways back on topic. Mainly right now I'm just trying to get an idea of pricing/used 240 info. So off to search or if you know of any links off hand feel free to post them an I will be sure to check them out.

P.S. I find it easier to post some questions and search at the same time because its some times hard to find exactly what you are looking for with the little search button. There are usually 90% of the post you have no intrest in and gotta sort through all the results to get your gold.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cool, no problemo.  
when we bought our 2nd 240 we got it from Buy New & Used Cars, Research Prices, Sell My Car, Find Auto Dealers and after some minor haggling, got it for 1600 - down from 1800. the guy easily could have asked 2300+ and gotten it. from searching for one earlier this year, we saw them anywhere from 500 to about 3200 for an s13. s14's were from about 2500 and up. of course, the really cheap ones were either rust buckets or didnt run very well. we got lucky - we got lsd, hud, 5 spd and sunroof for 1600. been driving it everyday for the last 6 months. 
check it out 









you can also try craigslist.org, carsoup and 240sx.org. i have an excellent resource for sr clips too if you want to go that route. just pm me for that one though...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Soulofdarkness said:


> Mainly right now I'm just trying to get an idea of pricing/used 240 info. So off to search or if you know of any links off hand feel free to post them an I will be sure to check them out.


A good place to start is: Kelley Blue Book - New Car Pricing, Used Car Values and New car prices, used car pricing, auto reviews by Edmunds car buying guide

Go with a 1991 or newer 240sx which uses the DOHC motor. The 1989 - 1990 models used SOHC motors which had problems with timing chain guides and oil pumps.


----------

